# Top Five for 2004 Draft



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

Who do you guys think will be in the top five?

I think it will be:

(No paricular order)
Kosta Perovic 7'3 C
Tahirou Sani 6'9 SF
Emeka Okafor 6'9 PF
Pavel Podkolzine 7'5 C
Dwight Howard 6'9 PF

Borderline
Ha Seung Jin 7'4 C
Josh Smith 6'9 SF
Hakim Warrick 6'9 SF
Damir Omerhodzic 6'10 SF/PF
Tiago Splitter 6'10 SF

There are countless other soild players that could enter the top five also that are in college i.e. Loul Deng. It looks like next years draft will be one of the best ever.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AndOneZ17</b>!
> Who do you guys think will be in the top five?
> 
> I think it will be:
> ...


NOt really. ITs Question Marks all across the board


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Top Five for 2004 Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> NOt really. ITs Question Marks all across the board


Agree 100%. There are quite a few questions. The only constant with next year's draft is, if the East is serious about swinging the balance of power, they need to draft the big men available in the lottery. They can't let all the Big people go to Denver, Utah, Golden State, Memphis and the other bottom feeders in the West. The East needs to pick up the PF's and C's in this draft.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, I've only seen Okafor on that list play. He might make the all-star team if an east team drafted. he's no superstar. Hopefully Atlanta can get a long athletic PF to replace Reef when he leaves in 2 years, like Dwight Howard


----------



## AndOneZ17 (Apr 13, 2003)

There are questions in every draft. There is no 100% gaUrentee that players are going to succeed. Almost Everyone ever draft had questions about there game. I'm saying that this may be one of the best drafts based on the potential of the likely entries


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

im very excited for next years draft. this years draft was great dont get me wrong, but it was kind of predictable ( what i mean is that the top 4 was set before the draft started) next year will be cool because we have the expansion bobcats and a great high school draft class not to mention exciting college players


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Tiago Splitter is 6'11 and is a PF!


----------



## PhatJB (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> Tiago Splitter is 6'11 and is a PF!


I read a little bit about this guy, never seen him play if anyone knows where I can find a video on him please give me URL. But only from what I've read he can work with his back to the basket and facing the basket. He needs to be more of a solid rebounder, but he is very smart (speaks 4 languages, I speak 2, English and Ebonics). He is a very good basketball player but he doesn't really have the burning desire to run to the NBA, I don't see him declaring for 2004 but 2005 will be his year wanting to go top 3.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Those teams you mentioned aren't going to be "bottom" feeders anymore. As for the 2004 draft, it looks like it will produce some pretty good big men, but other than that, it's horrible.


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AndOneZ17</b>!
> Who do you guys think will be in the top five?
> 
> I think it will be:
> ...


1 HA SEUNG JIN (mark my words, hes another super talented super tall young asian player, and another super star in making)

2. pavel podkolzine
3. kosta perovic
4. tiago spiltter (brazillian version of pau gasol)
5. emeka okafor 

this is perhaps gonna be the first ever nba draft that featured all international players as top 5 pick !!!!!!!!


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Top Five for 2004 Draft*



> Originally posted by <b>.</b>!
> 
> 
> 1 HA SEUNG JIN (mark my words, hes another super talented super tall young asian player, and another super star in making)
> ...


this is kinda sad but ummmmmm, ha seung jin is improving at a SCARY rate and he has yet to turn 18 ummmmmmmmm !!!!!!! i did not see any prospect from the states better than 5 of those guys, those guys are just SCARY !!!!!!! and this is also going to be the first ever draft that featured more than 2 above 7-3 guys in the same time.


----------



## Kmasonbx (Apr 7, 2003)

I think people are overrating Pavel Podkolzine, he didn't pull out the draft this year because he wanted to play back home, he pulled out because he was rumored to have fell out the first round. His workout which was very overhyped by the media, exposed the fact that he is very slow, so teams were turned off by this. I read it on ESPN, they day after he pulled out, don't have the linke though.


----------



## JackTheWrapper (Jul 4, 2003)

I agree.
They are gonna overrated him next year.
tHE SAME GOES FOR THAT kOREAN GUY.
They say that he is the next Yao.
And of course he will be the only Korean in the NBA.Just like Yao was to China.
Bantee and Wang wasnt talented enough.


----------



## winthrop (May 21, 2003)

He wasn't going to slip out of the Top 10! He would have been taken in the 1st round. He might have slipped a few spots mainly cause of the surgery but I would have been surprised to even see him slip out of the lottery.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhatJB</b>!
> 
> 
> He needs to be more of a solid rebounder, but he is very smart (speaks 4 languages, I speak 2, English and Ebonics).


Uh Ebonics is not a language, it's just slang. 

Damn Political Correct BS. :upset: :upset: 

Ebonics :dead:


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

A lot will change between now and the draft, but...

I think the top 2 picks will be Podkolzine and Ha Seung Jin, they are both 7'3" and will be good centers....


----------



## . (Jun 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> A lot will change between now and the draft, but...
> 
> I think the top 2 picks will be Podkolzine and Ha Seung Jin, they are both 7'3" and will be good centers....


CORRECTION !!!!! mate ha is now 7-4 without shoes and podkolzine is 7-5, kosta perovic is 7-3 and still growing, dont be surprise next year we have 3 players standing above 7-5 in next year's draft.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

first, if emeka okafor is going number 1 next year, i would have to think that it's a weak draft. it's not that i think okafor's a bad player; i just don't think he's number one material. as far as the other guys, i've never seen them play. don't know the first thing about their respective games.

secondly, how are the draft rankings for next year changing on nbadraft.net?? i mean, they change EVERY WEEK! who changes them in the middle of july? and WHY are they being changed in the middle of july? these guys haven't played competitive basketball in months. at the very least, i think nba scouts are probably taking some time off from checking up on them. there is no reason why dwight howard moves up to 3 from 7 over the course of the last week... i mean, what did he do in the last week (or worse, last couple of days) that warrants such a significant jump?

sometimes i think these nbadraft.net guys really need to get another hobby- instead of sitting around the computer every couple of days and arbitrarily saying something foolish- for example, "let's move perovic up 2 spots this week. no reason. let's just move him up. something to do." how do they know... how do they have any idea...

peace


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

I can't comment on the reasoning behind the changes at the top of the mock, but a often they move up players who could potentially go a lot higher just to see reactions I think...like before the 2003 draft, Darko was at number one for a few hours - and this was during the midst of the Carmelo hype, when Darko was pushed down to three by most of the 'sheep'.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Can we NOT have Ha Seung Jin in the draft... he is just so god damn ugly! Please someone give him some braces.

There should be some sort of rule against him.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

im sticking with kosta perovic.

The other guys have a year to get their games better than this guy and as said before they might actually do that. Untill then i think perovic should be no.1 

i dont see a defensive specialist being picked over the potential of making a superstar center. These centers will all be lotto players if they keep improving and pavel doesnt break every bone due to his gigantism.


----------



## Bini (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Can we NOT have Ha Seung Jin in the draft... he is just so god damn ugly! Please someone give him some braces.
> 
> There should be some sort of rule against him.


Yeah, hes one of the goofiest looking person I've ever seen. I don't care how much skill he has, hes weird to look at.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

The top 5 in no particular order
Tahariou Sani
Pavel Podklozine
Emeka Okafor
Josh Smith
Dwight Howard


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> Can we NOT have Ha Seung Jin in the draft... he is just so god damn ugly! Please someone give him some braces.
> 
> There should be some sort of rule against him.


:laugh: thats so mean......

Pavel's draft position all depends on how much he improves this yr....he could go #1, but then again he could drop, that was the gamble he took in pulling out......


----------



## mercury (Apr 9, 2003)

I would expect Felton from NC to climb to the top 5 before it's done...he's a very gifted athlete.
Perovic was on NBATV the other day playing against Puerto Rico's big man Ramon (anyone know his status?)...Kosta is definately a mobile big man...he's starting to fine tune his post game...if he adds another 10LBS he'll be there also.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> first, if emeka okafor is going number 1 next year, i would have to think that it's a weak draft. it's not that i think okafor's a bad player; i just don't think he's number one material.


I have to disagree on Okafor not being number #1 material. I see him like an Alonzo Mourning only he may be an even better defender. I know Alonzo is listed as 6' 10" and Okafor is listed as 6' 9" but I think that they about the same height. Okafor may even have a longer reach. His offense improved so much last year that he is no longer a Ben Wallace type player. He can actaully score on the inside. His post up game is great and he is the best rebounder in College basketball.

His has an incredible work ethic and is a very smart player. He just does all the right things. What more could you want from a player?

Lets call him Ben Wallace with some offense. If thats not number #1 material than I don't what is.


----------



## Kiah (Jul 15, 2003)

Dwight Howard if he jumps but hes def top 3!


----------



## Balla123456789 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Greg Oden*

He is only a Sophomore but rember the name Greg Oden he could be the next jabbar.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

I saw Ha Seung Jin against Australia in the world junior championship. He is an awful basketball player. He's gonna be lucky if he turn's out to be like Georghe Muresan.


----------



## Tay (Jul 8, 2002)

I think James White will re-establish himself as a top ten prospect after this year. He is a stud, you will see.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Those teams you mentioned aren't going to be "bottom" feeders anymore.


I'd be interested to see which teams you think will suck. Denver will improve but still be bad, Utah will be terrible without Stockton/Malone, Golden State is going backwards by potentially losing Arenas, and Memphis is improving but it simply can't compete with the stronger West teams yet. He should have added the Clippers, but it probably wasn't necessary


----------



## BigBadJack (Jun 24, 2003)

Surely the top five will change a lot before next year's draft. Who might be unexpected picks? I saw someone put James White from Cincy- I like that. Who are some others?

I think Luol Deng from Duke and I agree with whoever put Raymond Felton. If Felton were two inches taller, I would be a lot more confident, but his speed is tough to find.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ballocks</b>!
> first, if emeka okafor is going number 1 next year, i would have to think that it's a weak draft. it's not that i think okafor's a bad player; i just don't think he's number one material. as far as the other guys, i've never seen them play. don't know the first thing about their respective games.
> 
> secondly, how are the draft rankings for next year changing on nbadraft.net?? i mean, they change EVERY WEEK! who changes them in the middle of july? and WHY are they being changed in the middle of july? these guys haven't played competitive basketball in months. at the very least, i think nba scouts are probably taking some time off from checking up on them. there is no reason why dwight howard moves up to 3 from 7 over the course of the last week... i mean, what did he do in the last week (or worse, last couple of days) that warrants such a significant jump?
> ...


"These nbadraft.net guys" usually _react_ to rumors they hear from agents and scouts. They _react_ to the latest performances by players (say Junior Worlds in Greece, etc.).

Making a mock draft is no gambling.


----------

